#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Refrigeration & air conditioning

## priyamtripathy

need a book  refrigeration and air conditioning by 









  Similar Threads: Refrigeration and Air Conditioning pdf Refrigeration and Air Conditioning by IIT KGP refrigeration and air conditioning Air-conditioning & refrigeration Refrigeration and Air-Conditioning - IIT Kgp

----------


## khemchand Saini

Its help me for the exam

----------


## ipognath

hi,
your book is available in 4shared.com.

----------


## saneep

*Refrigeration& air conditioning by R.S. Khurmi, J.K. Gupta.If Any one have pls upload.
*
OR E-mail-222sandeepkumar[MENTION=18314...[/MENTION].com

----------


## sadik

please post the link of this book

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

we have a link address of video lectures download them if u want 
here it is...
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ioning-IIT-Kgp

----------

